
How Facebook Can Fight the Hate - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-05-25/how-facebook-can-fight-the-hate
======
hackuser
The Guardian recently published leaked training documents for Facebook
moderators. The instructions quoted in the Guardian article depict very
minimal moderation. For example:

 _\- Remarks such as “Someone shoot Trump” should be deleted, because as a
head of state he is in a protected category. But it can be permissible to say:
“To snap a bitch’s neck, make sure to apply all your pressure to the middle of
her throat”, or “fuck off and die” because they are not regarded as credible
threats.

\- Videos of violent deaths, while marked as disturbing, do not always have to
be deleted because they can help create awareness of issues such as mental
illness.

\- Some photos of non-sexual physical abuse and bullying of children do not
have to be deleted or “actioned” unless there is a sadistic or celebratory
element.

\- Photos of animal abuse can be shared, with only extremely upsetting imagery
to be marked as “disturbing”._

[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/may/21/revealed-
facebo...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/may/21/revealed-facebook-
internal-rulebook-sex-terrorism-violence)

------
hackuser
> “We review over 100 million pieces of content every month,” Facebook Chief
> Executive Officer Mark Zuckerberg wrote on his page on Feb. 16. “Even if our
> reviewers get 99% of the calls right, that’s still millions of errors over
> time.”

On one hand, that's a good point. On the other, that's the response of many
people to things they are pressured to do. If it's something they really care
about - e.g., a big new market or a trend-setting tech - then the response is
that they can 'innovate', 'disrupt', change the world, and they'll tell you to
ignore the naysayers who talk like Zuckerberg did above.

------
anythingbot
How do people feel about a Zuckerberg presidency? As president, is Zuckerberg
going to "fight the hate" in America? Is Bloomberg asking Zuckerberg to
outline such an agenda?

> During a daylong brainstorming session, the group came up with a meme that
> subtly mocks people who blame minorities for the mundane frustrations of
> daily life, such as packed subway cars.

It seems that Bloomberg approves of hate speech in the form of mockery when it
is directed at "people who blame minorities". It sounds like Bloomberg wants
Zuckerberg to channel hate speech, not stamp it out.

What do you think? Is Zuckerberg going to take action against Baldauf for
launching a hate campaign?

I doubt it.

Mockery is clearly a form of hatred, and Bloomberg wants Zuckerberg to permit
this form of hatred while _claiming_ to advocate a policy of retaliation
against hate speech.

This is very misleading.

> Their mission was to come up with a social media campaign that might make
> Germans less susceptible to the wave of fake news and right-wing propaganda
> scapegoating Europe’s growing population of immigrants and refugees.

It appears that this is little more than an attempt to subvert German
nationalism and German ethnic identity.

> you can hate people as long as you hate people I hate

Is it any wonder that two - Bloomberg and Zuckerberg - find common cause in
directing hatred toward ethnic Germans?

Can you think of any reason why this might be?

Well I can: the holocaust. I think these two want to create a culture of
hatred directed at ethnic Germans, all while _claiming_ to be against hatred
in principle.

What do you think? Is this kind of misrepresentation acceptable? Or do you
find it as repugnant as I do?

~~~
hackuser
I wish HN would ban comments like the parent. It's such an old tactic for
spreading hate, I don't need to describe it. It adds nothing to HN - the
pseudo-rational is just old propaganda - and is in fact a great detriment. I
can speak only for myself, but please take your hate elsewhere.

~~~
anythingbot
Out of curiosity, do you believe mockery is a form of hatred?

